# NOOOO homo.... but......



## MrRockstar (Feb 14, 2010)

What kinda work out do these dudes do? This is the basic body frame/type I have and its in the works, but I'm curious what kinda rep ranges and workout regimen do these guys use... for this I guesse you would call it, style of body building?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2010)

diet high is semen . . .


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes I'm ready for the barage of homo insults, but I think its a legit question. I'll take the 20 gay joke responses for the one legit one that gives me the info I wanna know.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriously, I think their workout involves a lot of  at an extremely high rep range and frequency. There you have it. That's what you wanted to know.

The dude with the cigarette is clearly about to get gang banged.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 14, 2010)

LMAO that one was funny, its Brad pitt from Fight club


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 14, 2010)

Mrnutsucker,

Are you fatter or skinnier than the homos in the fag pictures? A lot depends on this fagtor. I mean factor.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 14, 2010)

My bodyfat percentage isnt as low but I have the same basic build. I'm not getting offended, because I expected this response when I posted pics of abercrombie models lol...+ I get more vagina then I can beat off with a ( my) stick.  So I know this is all in good fun.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2010)

For that look, I'm guessing, it's more about diet than exercise.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2010)

My guess is a calorie deficient diet, combined with vanity training (chest, biceps, abs).

Not a great way to go about things whether you like that look or not. All they have going for them is a low bodyfat.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

I found the supposed Brad Pitt work outs for troy, and Fight club. I'll post em.
*Look like Tyler Durden*

In order to get that muscular and shredded look for the movie Fight Club; Brad used an intense workout routine
	
 for amazing results. His workout was characterized by focusing on one muscle group up each day, then giving it the rest of the week to recover. This is very beneficial for adding muscle mass
	
 fast, because muscles grow during rest periods and not during the actual time in the gym.
Finally, at the end of the week, he finished off with a good cardio workout
	
. This put his body in fat-burning mode, which served to shed any extra padding that covered his muscles, giving him that chiseled look.
Here are the exercises that made up his workout
	
. He performed 3 sets, taking approximately 60 seconds to rest between each set. Also, he used a weight that is challenging enough that to complete 15 reps (with the exception of pushups and pullups), but be fatigued on the last rep. Remember, proper form is a must!
*Monday - Chest*
3 - 75 Push ups
3 - Bench press 165,195,225 (25, 15, 8 reps)
3 - Nautilus press 80,100,130
3 - Incline press 80,100,130
3 - Pec deck machine 60,70,80
*Tuesday - Back*
3 - 25 ull ups
3 - Seated rows 75,80,85
3 - Lat pull downs 135,150,165
3 - T bar rows 80,95,110
*Wednesday - Shoulders*
3 - Arnold press 55,55,55
3 - Laterals 30,30,30
3 - Front raises 25,25,25
*Thursday - Biceps & Triceps*
3 - Preacher curl machine 60,80,95
3 - EZ curls cable 50,65,80
3 - Hammer curls 30,45,55
3 - Push downs 70,85,100
*Friday*
Treadmill 60 minutes 80-90% MHR
*Saturday*
Treadmill 60 minutes 80-90% MHR
*Sunday*
Rest Day
Reps Range From 15-25 reps on all exercises and weight is in lbs




* The epic workout for "TROY"
In order for Brad Pitt to get ready for the role in the movie Troy, He dropped cigarettes and sharply cut back on beer and chips, although he did allow himself the occasional treat: McFlurry shakes from McDonald’s, “though it was more for a little taste of home, you know, a little Americana.”
Brad used a low-carb, high-protein diet during the training for his role. Physically, Pitt prepared for the role with a year of intense training. “The first three months were daunting and not fun at all.” His days included two to three hours in the gym, two additional hours of sword work and four high-protein, low-carb meals. As a result, he gained about 10 pounds of brawn.
The workout:
Chest:
Bench press - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Incline bench press - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable crossovers - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
Dips - 5 sets, to failure
Dumbbell pullovers - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
Back:
Front wide-grip chin-ups - 6 sets, to failure
T-bar rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Seated pulley rows - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Straight-leg deadlifts - 6 sets, 15 reps
Legs:
Squats - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg presses - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg extensions - 6 sets, 12-15 reps
Barbell lunges - 5 sets, 15 reps
Calves:
Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps
Seated calf raises - 8 sets, 15 reps
One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) - 6 sets,12 reps
Forearms:
Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps
Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps
Wright roller machine - to failure
Biceps:
Barbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Seated dumbbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Dumbbell concentration curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Triceps:
Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Pushdowns (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Barbell French presses (interior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Shoulders:
Seated barbell presses - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Lateral raises (standing) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Rear-delt lateral raises - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable lateral raises - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
Abs:
30 minutes straight until failure.
*


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

The workouts and info were copied and pasted. Oh and thanks Gaz.. the tory one looks like overkill


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

I heard he was also running gears


----------



## Perdido (Feb 15, 2010)

They had to put on some muscle to start with so had to have run a calorie surplus and trained right then they cut.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

nooo homo? sure your fuckin gay..i bet the picture is sticky. is that how you posted it to this thread ?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like they're all on the "scrawy fuck" routine. 
Isn't that what anyone would look like with less than 8% bf?
You don't need weight training to look like that just stop eating. They probably all have legs like Kate Moss too.


----------



## roastchicken (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> This is the basic body frame/type I have


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 15, 2010)

A little bit of upper body and absolutely no lower body.
What a shitty look.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 15, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> A little bit of upper body and absolutely no lower body.
> What a shitty look.



You guys are pathetic.
Can you see their lower bodies in those pics?
You can't, so how do you know?

Stop being so hateful and just answer his question, geez.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

noooo homo...butt?  butt what bitches???


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 15, 2010)

PainandGain said:


> You guys are pathetic.
> Can you see their lower bodies in those pics?



Of course you can't see their legs idiot, because they're tiny, and they don't want to show them.
Have you ever seen Brad Pitt's legs?


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

You last couple who tried to flame me are pretty pathetic. Roast chicken Thats me in the default and I have pics posted, I was called in to the career counselor the other day,and my best suited jobs where mostly spec ops.  With the highest pt scores in my command, I must be a fat ass. 
Pitt I dont know you but I know if you're like alot of guys, you fail miserably at hitting on the type of girls I date, then probably go home and wack it to mental images of them.  So dont worry I'm not offended.
 I'm not making any of this up, you can choose to believe it or not, doesnt bother me if you call me a liar cause I know its true.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> You last couple who tried to flame me are pretty pathetic. Roast chicken Thats me in the default and I have pics posted, I was called in to the career counselor the other day,and my best suited jobs where mostly spec ops. With the highest pt scores in my command, I must be a fat ass.
> Pitt I dont know you but I know if you're like alot of guys, you fail miserably at hitting on the type of girls I date, then probably go home and wack it to mental images of them. So dont worry I'm not offended.
> I'm not making any of this up, you can choose to believe it or not, doesnt bother me if you call me a liar cause I know its true.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

yea pitt thats a perfect analogy for what just happened, because you know what I said was true.For any of you few that weren't trying to flame me, if you're curious Pm me and I'll give you one of my ex's names for you to type into google, just type it in and search lol. I'd give more but I just did a search for the strip clubs In Florida where I used to be stationed, and they didnt have any pics up of my exes.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> yea pitt thats a perfect analogy for what just happened, because you know what I said was true.For any of you few that weren't trying to flame me, if you're curious Pm me and I'll give you one of my ex's names for you to type into google, just type it in and search lol. I'd give more but I just did a search for the strip clubs In Florida where I used to be stationed, and they didnt have any pics up of my exes.


nooo, fuckin cry baby's on this iron magazine.com forum you fuck..man up or go homo...


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> yea pitt thats a perfect analogy for what just happened, because you know what I said was true.For any of you few that weren't trying to flame me, if you're curious Pm me and I'll give you one of my ex's names for you to type into google, just type it in and search lol. I'd give more but I just did a search for the strip clubs In Florida where I used to be stationed, and they didnt have any pics up of my exes.


 gay and crying....? just shhh, go the fuck home and slap your mama !!!!!!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> yea pitt thats a perfect analogy for what just happened, because you know what I said was true.For any of you few that weren't trying to flame me, if you're curious Pm me and I'll give you one of my ex's names for you to type into google, just type it in and search lol. I'd give more but I just did a search for the strip clubs In Florida where I used to be stationed, and they didnt have any pics up of my exes.


 
Relax guy, this is just something men do. Everyone's flamed here. No thin skin allowed. Otherwise, this isn't the place for you. Dish it out and take it. It's just horsing around anyway. Who gives a shit if you wanna look like brad pitt or you date chicks that are hot. Don't get so defensive, it's all in fun. 
PainandGain.. stop being the "thread police". Doesn't matter who does it, you post pics of scrawny pretty boys, you're getting flamed. Besides, he got his answers and serveral opinions on why he should set higher goals for himself.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Lol, I'm not crying, I got flamed so I did a little flaming. I did ask a relevant question about physiques and workout routine. I posted the pics so You would get an idea of the body type I was talking about. I expected gay jokes... and is it really flaming if I was just fending off flames with the truth?


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Relax guy, this is just something men do. Everyone's flamed here. No thin skin allowed. Otherwise, this isn't the place for you. Dish it out and take it. It's just horsing around anyway. Who gives a shit if you wanna look like brad pitt or you date chicks that are hot. Don't get so defensive, it's all in fun.
> PainandGain.. stop being the "thread police". Doesn't matter who does it, you post pics of scrawny pretty boys, you're getting flamed. Besides, he got his answers and serveral opinions on why he should set higher goals for himself.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

got dogs??? like pitt booty ? i have some horny pitbull bitches over here hot.and in heat...


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


>


 
Jesus  you when he made you a douchebag


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Lol, I'm not crying, I got flamed so I did a little flaming. I did ask a relevant question about physiques and workout routine. I posted the pics so You would get an idea of the body type I was talking about. I expected gay jokes... and is it really flaming if I was just fending off flames with the truth?


you got flamed...because your a flamer... like guys is a flamer...


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Jesus  you when he made you a douchebag


 well grab me and give me a squirt in your vagina you cry baby!!!!!


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


> well grab me and give me a squirt in your vagina you cry baby!!!!!


Are you originally from America? Or is the incoherant babble that spouts from your mouth the result of a poor education?


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Are you originally from America? Or is the incoherant babble that spouts from your mouth the result of a poor education?


atleast my mouth is not full of cock..and im not a homo butt...


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


> atleast my mouth is not full of cock..and im not a homo butt...


 oh forgive me please...is that considered homo bashing?


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I'm not agreeing with you, lets just take a second to look at that statement, 

How could my mouth be full of cock and in a "homo butt" at the same time? This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


> oh forgive me please...is that considered homo bashing?


 Only if you where hitting yourself while you said it.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Ok I'm not agreeing with you, lets just take a second to look at that statement,
> 
> How could my mouth be full of cock and in a "homo butt" at the same time? This is what I'm talking about.


see i told you ...you are a homo !!!!i never said you were in a homo butt!! you fuckin homo..you said earlier  nooo homo .. but ... fuckin homo butt..


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Easy misunderstanding with the way you type.. next time use caps and an apostrophe, so it leaves a little doubt as to whether you're a full blown tard or not. Its I'm not im.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> Easy misunderstanding with the way you type.. next time use caps and an apostrophe, so it leaves a little doubt as to whether you're a full blown tard or not. Its I'm not im.


N  O  WWWWW THAT SOUNDED RETARDED'''''''''''''';;;;;....,,,,,[[]]]===---0099887766545443211111!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 15, 2010)

i would avoid all carbs. Eat .25 grams per lb of bw, do what ever you want with good fats. 
For exercise i would stay out of the gym, and concentrate on pilates. 
In time you will have the sleek look of a prepubescent swimmer.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i would avoid all carbs. Eat .25 grams per lb of bw, do what ever you want with good fats.
> For exercise i would stay out of the gym, and concentrate on pilates.
> In time you will have the sleek look of a prepubescent swimmer.


great words captain jackin with love


----------



## MrRockstar (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


> N O WWWWW THAT SOUNDED RETARDED'''''''''''''';;;;;....,,,,,[[]]]===---0099887766545443211111!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd say it sounds retarded to you because its propper english. I'd seriously (not even joking here) suggest you take an english course at a local community college.It would help your life and transactions with other people.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MrRockstar said:


> I'd say it sounds retarded to you because its propper english. I'd seriously (not even joking here) suggest you take an english course at a local community college.It would help your life and transactions with other people.


 i will when i get out in 2014... but lock down time now..i have to go same time same place tomorrow fuckers..with love...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


> great words captain jackin with love



nice english words doctor.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> nice english words doctor.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2010)

Moving to anything goes in 3....2.....


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Moving to anything goes in 3....2.....


hmmmmm?  gazhole? ass hole.... shhh, when grown folks are talking...


----------



## Perdido (Feb 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Moving to anything goes in 3....2.....



Thank you sir. reps coming your way as soon as I can send them!


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Thank you sir. reps coming your way as soon as I can send them!


bla bla bla....everytime i see these pictures of these guys i want to slap a fag..


----------



## MtR (Feb 15, 2010)

lol @ pitman attempting to put somebody down...retards and their sense of self entitlement


Honestly, to the OP, as stated earlier it is mostly going to be diet to achieve that look.  I live by the beach and you will see teenage skateboarders with physiques not that far from what you posted.  They get it mostly from high metabolism (being young) and caloric deficient diets (because they're skating all day and not eating)...mix that with some light excercise and you have the typical surfer/skater physique.  

Now if you were to add some weight training to that, basic body part split, medium to high rep range, medium protein and low carb diet with a healthy amount of cardio that type of physique would be attainable for you assuming you have the slim-line frame of the guys you posted.  

I'm not going to slam a guy for wanting to achieve that type of physique considering the obesity epidemic here in the U.S.  While it is definitely not for me, if you're willing to stay in shape then you are likely going to be less drag on my tax dollars when it comes time to pay for all your medical costs assosiciated with being a fucking fat cow.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MtR said:


> lol @ pitman attempting to put somebody down...retards and their sense of self entitlement
> 
> 
> Honestly, to the OP, as stated earlier it is mostly going to be diet to achieve that look. I live by the beach and you will see teenage skateboarders with physiques not that far from what you posted. They get it mostly from high metabolism (being young) and caloric deficient diets (because they're skating all day and not eating)...mix that with some light excercise and you have the typical surfer/skater physique.
> ...


awwww, so sweet


----------



## MtR (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


> awwww, so sweet


 

Speaking of a drain on tax dollars...how much does it cost to house and feed the mentally deficient.

Above sentence translated for pitman: *HOW MUCH IS YOUR GOVERNMENT CHECK?*


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

MtR said:


> Speaking of a drain on tax dollars...how much does it cost to house and feed the mentally deficient.
> 
> Above sentence translated for pitman: *HOW MUCH IS YOUR GOVERNMENT CHECK?*


 no daddy i still get child support checks from you...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 15, 2010)

I call those guys, fucking aids wasting fags.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 16, 2010)

I think they stack berries and Del Monte fruit cups and wash them down with semen.

GICH!


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> diet high is semen . . .



LMAO!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2014)

old school bashing


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> old school bashing




.... the good old days..


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 23, 2014)

Funny shit


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 23, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> old school bashing





charley said:


> .... the good old days..


I'm gonna bring it old school and neg everyone in this thread, I dont even care if they arent active account holders anymore


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahahah. Nig everyone


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2014)

^^ racism reported


----------

